# F300 Skin-diver



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had a few of these over the years, most of them with badly worn bezels. The markers are just printed on the surface of it and just get worn off totally.

I did have a real minty once, but i can never seem to decide whether i like them or not..so i thought i would get another. As you will see, this one is pretty minty as well....with the exception of the lume, which i have been advised to leave well alone by a distinguished forum member!

Have tried a few different straps bracelets since yesterday, but nothing is working as yet.

Anyway, judge for yourselves.




























Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice mate

I like that although I prefer the other Omega diver models, I would recomend a nice leather perforated strap!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats a superb example how much do they go for like that (Â£500)


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hard to say Faz really, it all depends what people are prepared to pay. I have sold one the same for in excess of that amount previously, but that was even better!!!!!

The SM120 f300 are certainly heading that way as far as prices go, with the other models rising slowly but steadily as well.

This particular model is not really a diver, just emulates one, but to find an example with such a mint bezel etc is a rare find indeed.

I will of course be happy to sell it too you for Â£500 if that is an offer!!










Regards Keith


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Verrrrrrrrrry nice!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Keith, that looks stunning.









How big is that? similar size as the SM120?

Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's in beautiful condition







and I agree about the lume - leave it alone


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a really nice example, like Rich I'd be interested to hear the size


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I reckon you need a bracelet like this...










... it's almost like it was made for it.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Size is 40mm not including crown x 42mm x 14mm (domed crystal).

Doesn't seem to waer that big though and is not a partically heavy watch.

Keith


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lovely Omey KT

different leauge I know but I think this style of bracelet suits lugless cases. don't know where you'd get a decent one though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

KEITHT said:


> Size is 40mm not including crown x 42mm x 14mm (domed crystal).
> 
> Doesn't seem to waer that big though and is not a partically heavy watch.
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith, that makes it even more desirable


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watch in great condition... naturally I also have one... It should be on its way to Keith soon for a bit of TLC tho.

Mine is a little more worn and came on its original tropic rubber strap, but looks great on leather as well.


----------

